# BEZEL handmade VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN



## pers184

Как вам такой вариант исполнения безеля на Восток Амфибию или Командирские,он выполнен из нержавеющей стали. Такие варианты могу выполнить на заказ. Я нахожусь в России,город Тольятти.
(How's that embodiment of the bezel to the Amphibian and Commander, it is made of stainless steel. Such options can be performed on request. I am in Russia, Togliatti.)


----------



## kirill897

Bezel No.4 looks great! Can you show more pictures with it?
Четвёртый безель выглядит здорово. Можно его увидеть на Амфибии с синим водолазом и с нескольких ракурсов?


----------



## OKEAH

pers184 said:


> I am in Russia, Togliatti


The home of ABTOBA3 ? (glorious LADA factory) ~Are you related to BA3?

I drive a Niva!

Nice bezels by the way.


----------



## pers184

Thanks for rating! Besides AvtoVAZ is still a lot of businesses. Watch my hobby, I like to make them cooler !


----------



## maxroach

The Bezels on all Vostoks are chrome plated brass right? So they will become discolored after some time...


----------



## Chascomm

maxroach said:


> The Bezels on all Vostoks are chrome plated brass right? So they will become discolored after some time...


I've never seen the chrome discolour on a Vostok. However with hard use the chrome plating may wear through to the brass on the edges.


----------



## pers184

Chascomm said:


> I've never seen the chrome discolour on a Vostok. However with hard use the chrome plating may wear through to the brass on the edges.


Hi! They are fully interchangeable with the original. These models bezel made of stainless steel, do not require additional coverage


----------



## jopex

I love them, very cool!


----------



## kirill897

I like the smooth one very much. How much do you want for it?


----------



## pers184

Hello! Price including shipping to Europe 30 euros. Available with your design.


----------



## chrishiew

pers184 said:


> View attachment 883058


Hi pers184,

May I know the model of the top most watch? It looks chunky and really nice! .. :-! .. Is that an auto or manual and can you get it in eBay? Possible for a wrist shot as well?

Thanks and sorry for so many questions .. :-d

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## cestommek

pers184 said:


> View attachment 883058
> 
> 
> Hello! Price including shipping to Europe 30 euros. Available with your design.


Great work comrade.
I like it! the red-black bezel is pefect


----------



## Sodiac

Excellent work and a nice homage to the original design!


----------



## pers184

chrishiew said:


> Hi pers184,
> 
> May I know the model of the top most watch? It looks chunky and really nice! .. :-! .. Is that an auto or manual and can you get it in eBay? Possible for a wrist shot as well?
> 
> Thanks and sorry for so many questions .. :-d
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


нглийский
русский
украинский

If you mean the clock, I do not sell them yet.Watches from top Amphibian Barrel .








Best regards, Dmitry

Even in this version, you can with stainless steel bezel.


----------



## ecalzo

thank you pers184 for the great job... i make a commercial SPOT for you in this italian forum.. Vetroplastica.it • Leggi argomento - Vostok Amphibia ministry scuba dude i hope that the guys will contact you for many of your bezels... please , can you tell me what is the height ot the bezel did you used on this ministry? because i am thinking to ask you to build one for me  and for my amphibia...


----------



## pers184

Set your clock gift for the New Year! Available bezel, stainless steel, respectively, http://forum.watch.ru/picture.php?al...tureid=42853,Price including shipping to Europe 15 euro transfer Paypal, Yandex Money.


----------



## ecalzo

cannot follow the link ... what's wrong pers184


----------



## pers184

a link has been


----------



## ecalzo

well done pers184... please tell me in "private message" where to pay by paypal because some italian friends in the italian forum told you.... can be interested to buy...


----------



## Perdendosi

These are excellent! I'm in the United States. Could you please send me a PM quoting me prices including shipping (and the price if I were to order two)?

Thanks,
Kyle.


----------



## amil

I bought these bezel. completely made ​​of steel. Very good quality.


----------



## Chrisuk1541

Where is this strap from? Is it on a amphibia?


----------



## ecalzo

the strap seems handmade


----------



## ecalzo

i am awaiting your bezel for that beauty dimytri


----------



## pers184

Новая модель безеля из нержавеющей стали !


----------



## Pato Sentado

Really like this new one!!!


----------



## DM71

Wow! Great work, they all look very nice. I specially like the last one à la 'sAs' and the smooth bezel. Might have to buy one of these...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shirleyman

Hi, I would like to buy one of each. How do I go about it?


----------



## Don Logan

Pers, How can I buy? I am very interested, check your PM's.


----------



## sorcer

A bezel bought from pers184 last year. Looks amazingly nice!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

peers I find this one perfect for the Vostok 5/6 Mission Amphibia... how long will it take to you to produce one.. are you still selling these bezels??? we have not heard from you, please advice I'm interested.


----------



## Perdendosi

agree. I think if you PM him, you might get a faster answer.



jose-CostaRica said:


> peers I find this one perfect for the Vostok 5/6 Mission Amphibia... how long will it take to you to produce one.. are you still selling these bezels??? we have not heard from you, please advice I'm interested.


----------



## randb

Just ordered two black bezels. He says they will be completed within a month. 

They look great. PM is the way to go payment through PayPal. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jose-CostaRica

how much?


----------



## randb

Probably best to pm him for those details. 



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Perdendosi

Does this have a bezel insert, too?



sorcer said:


> View attachment 1027960
> 
> View attachment 1027963
> 
> View attachment 1027965
> 
> 
> A bezel bought from pers184 last year. Looks amazingly nice!


----------



## sorcer

Perdendosi said:


> Does this have a bezel insert, too?


Pers supplies the bezel WITHOUT the insert. I bought the insert in ebay for 5 USD or something like that.


----------



## JonS1967

Does this bezel have an insert or does the bezel have printing on it? I hope the image appears above and not a link. I'm trying to post this from my iPad...


----------



## sorcer

JonS1967 said:


> Does this bezel have an insert or does the bezel have printing on it?


It is definitely NOT an insert. I guess it is some kind of paint or print.


----------



## T-house

It is a solid piece of steel where the black area is engraved and painted, I think.


----------



## pers184

Безель цельный из нержавеюще стали. Рисунок прожегается в металле.


----------



## talon_tsi

Are these bezels still available for purchase?


----------



## Huntergreene

Yes, are they? My latest purchase has a pretty beat up bezel and I'd love one of these in blue or black.


----------



## Mister Mike

I'd be interested to see how the tonneau-style bezel fits on the new 090 case. The new stock bezel is nice, but it might be nice to get one of these and make it all steel.


----------



## sorcer

Mister Mike said:


> I'd be interested to see how the tonneau-style bezel fits on the new 090 case. The new stock bezel is nice, but it might be nice to get one of these and make it all steel.


If you wait about a couple of weeks then you will be able to see it


----------



## pers184

Извините за редкие коментариям к моим работам . Сделал фото на 090 корпусе 
Sorry for the infrequent comment on my papers. A photo of 090 case


----------



## pers184

Специально для 090 корпуса


----------



## PandaBeat

Ordered one of each! can't wait to receive them pers!


----------



## sorcer

Finally received my bezel from Pers, amazing work!


----------



## PandaBeat

sorcer said:


> View attachment 1120378
> 
> 
> Finally received my bezel from Pers, amazing work!


Do you have more pics? that looks fantastic!


----------



## sorcer

PandaBeat said:


> Do you have more pics? that looks fantastic!


----------



## PandaBeat

sorcer said:


> View attachment 1121394
> 
> 
> View attachment 1121401


Nice custom sorcer, congrats!


----------



## frantsous

PandaBeat said:


> Nice custom sorcer, congrats!


Who did paint the bezel in yellow? You or the Bezel maker?


----------



## sorcer

frantsous said:


> Who did paint the bezel in yellow? You or the Bezel maker?


Pers painted it.


----------



## hmtpilot

How difficult is the replacement/installation of one of these custom bezels?


----------



## sorcer

hmtpilot said:


> How difficult is the replacement/installation of one of these custom bezels?


For some reason, it is extremely difficult for me. In this case I had to replace the wire because I almost destroyed it.


----------



## bfernandes

sorcer said:


> Pers painted it.


I asked Pers to make me of one these 6 weeks ago, but nothing in the mail yet and it seems he's not been around here lately. Should I be worried because my paypal protection deadline is coming to the end of its 45 days?


----------



## sorcer

bfernandes said:


> I asked Pers to make me of one these 6 weeks ago, but nothing in the mail yet and it seems he's not been around here lately. Should I be worried because my paypal protection deadline is coming to the end of its 45 days?


It turned out that Pers had been on holiday and stopped producing bezels for some time. Not sure what to recommend you, Pers was always fulfilling his orders. If he continues to be silent, I guess you should open up a paypal claim.


----------



## bfernandes

sorcer said:


> It turned out that Pers had been on holiday and stopped producing bezels for some time. Not sure what to recommend you, Pers was always fulfilling his orders. If he continues to be silent, I guess you should open up a paypal claim.


No need for that. He replied earlier today, saying he has been away and is resuming his production. Everything's in order.

Thanks


----------



## frogmeister

Wow these bezels look great. Just sent Perse a PM re the orange and black. They will be perfect for my next projects

Does anyone know how easy they are to fit compared to the OTHER custom bezel available?


----------



## sorcer

frogmeister said:


> Does anyone know how easy they are to fit compared to the OTHER custom bezel available?


I do not think there is a big difference in fitting custom bezels. For me it is quite difficult for some reason, I even had to replace the wire.


----------



## frogmeister

cer said:


> I do not think there is a big difference in fitting custom bezels. For me it is quite difficult for some reason, I even had to replace the wire.


Ive just noticed you already answered a similiar question so thanks for answering again......just wait for a response from Perse now.


----------



## frogmeister

Ordered 2 from Perse....pleasure to deal with. Looking forward to receiving them to start my next projects


----------



## pers184

Photo before sending the order ....


----------



## bfernandes

Hi gents.

I received yesterday the black bezel I ordered. I believe it's one of those Pers showed in the pictures.

Pros:

1) The bulky look and feel is a good complement to the watchadoo bracelet. Now it doesn't feel so big and heavy with bezel;

2) I paid more than Pers originally announced, but even so, it's in the price range of Murphy (which I have also ordered and I'm happy), but this particular bezel doesn't require an extra cost to purchase an insert.

Cons:

1) I ordered in May and got it yesterday. If you wanted to file a complaint through paypal, the 45 days period were long gone;

2) I asked Pers to fill the bezel with satin black paint all the way to the top so the numbers wouldn't be "above" the black paint, just like an insert, as I explained to Pers, but that's not how he made it. Maybe he forgot and made the bezel just like he usually makes;

3) He told me the bezel would fit the case I told him, but it seems that it's 1mm too wide, so the crown doesn't screw back in completely. Swimming with it is now totally out of question;

4) Lack of communication. Sent several PMs asking for the status of my order, but he never told me the tracking number neither an ETA.

Here some cell phone pics:


----------



## bfernandes

Update : After being upset with the way the bezel looked on the 420 case, I tried putting it on my tonneau but no good - I wasn't able to fit it properly, the bezel swings, instead of sitting perfectly flat, it seems the it's larger than it should. 

Anyone tried successfully these bezels in Soviet case's? Could it be that these are slightly different than the Russian ones that Pers has used to develop these?


----------



## sorcer

bfernandes said:


> the crown doesn't screw back in completely. Swimming with it is now totally out of question


I have the same issue but I do not think it undermines the swimming. I did not have a chance to swim wearing my amphibian but I tested in my bathroom, no leaks.


----------



## bfernandes

sorcer said:


> I have the same issue but I do not think it undermines the swimming. I did not have a chance to swim wearing my amphibian but I tested in my bathroom, no leaks.


What case? And is it Soviet or Russian? I suspect they're slightly different. All I know is that I have now a bezel that's worthless to me now...


----------



## sorcer

bfernandes said:


> What case? And is it Soviet or Russian? I suspect they're slightly different. All I know is that I have now a bezel that's worthless to me now...


Vostok Neptune 960, Russian made.

You can always sell the bezel, many people would be happy to buy it.


----------



## bfernandes

sorcer said:


> Vostok Neptune 960, Russian made.
> 
> You can always sell the bezel, many people would be happy to buy it.


I've just done that. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## pers184

420 casing is too small for this bezel, mainly casing 710,060,090,100.110.


----------



## otter.chat

I REALLY want one of these.


----------



## Aitch

Awaiting mine, it's in production 

Sent while distracted.


----------



## otter.chat

sorcer said:


> I do not think there is a big difference in fitting custom bezels. For me it is quite difficult for some reason, I even had to replace the wire.


Where did you get the replacement wire?


----------



## SteamJ

I loved this combo so much that I ordered the watch and the bezel a couple of days ago. Thanks to Pers for the fast response and the watch is coming from Meranom. Can't wait to get this on my wrist.

(Pers' pic, not mine)


----------



## pers184

The new model Amphibian bezel. The edges. Figure. Price in a personal message
Can be made to my drawing. You can order your own version of the picture.
for 090,100,110 case.

I will make a limited edition. Not more than 50 pieces.


----------



## pers184

Pam stail...

























420 , 710 , 090


----------



## JRMTactical

WOW! That case back is AWESOME!


----------



## glg

pers184 said:


> Pam stail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like those bezels very much, where can I get them?


----------



## SteamJ

glg said:


> I like those bezels very much, where can I get them?


PM Pers184. He'll get back to you with a price. He's very responsive. I just ordered my first bezel from him which is now en route.


----------



## glg

SteamJ said:


> PM Pers184. He'll get back to you with a price. He's very responsive. I just ordered my first bezel from him which is now en route.


Thank you


----------



## jopex

Love this look, ordered one from Pers, can't wait to get it... It's also first 420 case for me.


----------



## pers184

While 5 milimitrovy bezel still in operation, made double facet A la Seiko to 4mm. Only 090,100,110 case


----------



## frogmeister

Looks great pers. Have you brushed the case?


----------



## santy94

Hi pers184,
I'm interested by one of your bezel for my 090 design 1967.
Some pictures of mine 090













And one picture of the original 1967







I would like something like this original stainless steel bezel.
If it's possible can you contact me.


----------



## pers184

Unfortunately I will not do such a
bezel. If I could, I'd suggest to all.


----------



## pers184

I very much liked the 100 case Amphibians. Nothing more, as 090 after fitness. The bezel diameter of 41.5 mm sat perfectly.














































Available 1 piece stainless steel bezel with a classic pattern, in the last photo. If necessary, give in good hands, write a personal message.


----------



## Aitch

My custom bezel just arrived yesterday and I am very happy. It was made to accept Seiko bezel inserts, and has the new Seiko-style knurled sides first shown off in post #87.


Custom Vostok Bezel by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


Custom Vostok Bezel by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

The 090 watch I'm using. This already had the dial and date movement from a Ministry case watch swapped in place since the 090 case doesn't come with an orange dial.

Vostok 090 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

The original wire spring installed. Putting it in was no trouble but getting it arranged so the bezel would go on the watch took me over 30 minutes. It was either too tight to snap on or so loose the bezel would come off easily. However this is an issue of the wire spring not the bezel manufacturing.

Vostok bezel wire spring by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

The "Sox-a" bezel from Harold/Yobokies. Very pleasant to deal with. Jake/Dagaz Watch didn't have them in stock at the time or else I would have ordered from him since I'd dealt with him before. Now I can say that they are both excellent sources for parts.

Sox-a bezel by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

After installing the insert. This could be a press fit but I also put a dab of glue on the backside. It was tight enough that I used clamping pliers with lots of padding to press it together - somehow a bit of the insert printing got delaminated though. I'll consider it some "wabi"....

Sox-a bezel insert by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

Showing off the sides and stock domed crystal

Custom Vostok 090 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

Here is the finished product (bezel insert damage cleaned up in Photoshop):


Custom Vostok 090 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


Custom Vostok 090 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

The only issue I had was the manufacturing process took a little longer than the quoted 2-3 weeks. However pers184 was always quick to respond to my messages, and I understand that custom parts can take a bit when they are being made in someone's spare time. Considering that the Murphy bezel isn't currently available, if you want a custom bezel for your Vostok this seems to be the way to go - especially when they are truly custom, not just the one coin-edged version that Dave Murphy produced.


----------



## PandaBeat

Aitch said:


> Custom Vostok 090 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr
> 
> Here is the finished product (bezel insert damage cleaned up in Photoshop):
> 
> 
> Custom Vostok 090 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Custom Vostok 090 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr
> 
> The only issue I had was the manufacturing process took a little longer than the quoted 2-3 weeks. However pers184 was always quick to respond to my messages, and I understand that custom parts can take a bit when they are being made in someone's spare time. Considering that the Murphy bezel isn't currently available, if you want a custom bezel for your Vostok this seems to be the way to go - especially when they are truly custom, not just the one coin-edged version that Dave Murphy produced.


That looks fantastic Steve. I purchased 4 bezels from pers and despite that it took quite some time to receive them, I'm happy with the purchase. I had only instaled one so far, but JUST received my first 090 from Meranom, so I'll customize it and then post some pictures of my two mods so far, as I promised to pers!

By the way, I want to thank you all, pers and all the people that posted pictures in this thread giving me ideas!


----------



## Aitch

Thanks! These bezels really add value to the watches imo. Mine feels much more of a grown up, refined watch now.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## emoscambio

What does FT (on a telemeter speed scale) stand for? Fast?
Nice if it were in Cyrillic as the dial...


----------



## Aitch

No that is feet. It is a dive scale, showing the safe time you can remain at a certain depth without needing to decompress on ascent.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## frogmeister

Thread resurrection! Here's my two Pers modified little beauties


















The quality and fit are really good. Thanks Pers;-)


----------



## pers184

While I'm waiting for the manufacture of blank Big Black Bezel 42 mm, there was a 38 mm diameter billet and that's what happened ....
I complained that with a large bezel can not start the clock. Now everyone is comfortable!


----------



## Aitch

Your bezel edge designs just get better and better.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## Shockwave

Is it relatively easy to replace the bezels? I just purchased an Amphibia (see link for model) and am considering a mod after I have seen some of them done on here. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-amphibia-help-please-943583.html

Also and more importantly, does switiching to a mod bezel comprimise the water resistant capability of the watch? Or are they just as safe for water use.

Thanks


----------



## pers184

While I wait for the blank black bezel 42 mm, made another version of the bezel 38 mm height 4 mm.


----------



## mercury10

Hi,
i recently sent u an email about 2 bezels for a 710.1 blue 1 black.Am a little confused.Wich exact bezels will it be.
There seems to be 2 types for the 710.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## pers184

All right, it is a variant of the bezel 38 mm. Your suggestion will be 41.5 mm...








My supplier sent me a blank for 38 mm, that's improvising in anticipation blanks 41.5 mm. 41.5 mm large part already received, send orders in January.


----------



## pers184

Amphibia monster ...


----------



## mrwomble

Wow, that looks amazing - your best bezel yet I reckon!!!


----------



## pers184

pers184 said:


> Amphibia monster ...












All 45 $


----------



## gogmeister

How much does pers charge for shipping to the EU? Thanks!


----------



## BennyL

Is there any instruction video or article for swapping a bezel?


----------



## pers184

BennyL said:


> Is there any instruction video or article for swapping a bezel?


http://vostokamphibian.com/custom-bezel-vostok-amphibian.htmlWeb site not mine , spekulators raised price .My smooth bezel 15$ , black and monster bezel 48$ .Замена безеля амфибии - Яндекс.Картинки


----------



## Jasposiris

Hi pers184
I have a stupid question: on the following picture of yours, are you able to produce the black bezel mounted on the amphibia SE with the octogonal 470 case?










I'm actually looking for a replacement for the original bezel for my old antimagnetic amphibia (that I have lost bcause of a faulty wire)









Thanks in advance!
Best

Jasposiris


----------



## ASCIWhite

--


pers184


Can you make one bezel for me? I tried to PM you but your inbox is full...


How much do you charge?


----------



## gogmeister

ASCIWhite said:


> --
> 
> pers184
> 
> Can you make one bezel for me? I tried to PM you but your inbox is full...
> 
> How much do you charge?


Same question (and problem) here . let us know when you have cleared your inbox and are open for orders, please.


----------



## yipbop

I'd like a bezel too. Please let me know.



gogmeister said:


> Same question (and problem) here . let us know when you have cleared your inbox and are open for orders, please.


----------



## pers184

Cleaned up like a box. Photo sent orders ....


----------



## pers184




----------



## munichjoe

hey pers, 
I sent you a PM last month, and sent it again earlier, I would love to get a couple bezels from you please. Check you PMs


----------



## mathiasj94

Hey guys. I want to be able to put a Bezel insert on my new 710.

Do any of you sell these bezels? I can't find them anywhere.

If you want to sell, please contact me at my e-mail address: mjoergensen94*REMOVE-THIS*@gmail.com

(The *REMOVE-THIS* is to avoid spam)


----------



## pers184

I have several of the same hours, I want to sell 1 pc. Together with black bezel stainless steel
110 case ,Silicone strap . 
sale 77€


----------



## ecalzo

wow... wonderful ..


----------



## HaydenG

So happy with my new bezel from pers184!


----------



## ecalzo

hey pers.. but you still have bezel to buy for amphibia with 090 case? or you're only selling complete watch with modified bezel? thx


----------



## batman1345

Hello pers184!! I am interesting for the bezel second line the first bezel!! for case 710 vostok amphibia! I am from Greece!! this foto... 
http://abload.de/img/dsc_04788bkv1.jpg
please send me pm with element (ship, price etc...) thank you!! I wait!!


----------



## Omegafanboy

Hi pers184, I would like to get one of the smooth bezels, the black and the orange dive bezels. How can I do this and what are your prices?

Sam


----------



## pers184

Hi! I can make such an order. In turn order. I work alone, a lot of orders. 
Smooth 11 €
Colored 33 €
To insert Seiko 22 €


----------



## batman1345

The following errors occurred with your submission

pers184 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

pers184 please delete some msg


----------



## StCane

Hi pers184,
These look fantastic. How much for the bezel on the bottom right plus shipping to the states? 
Also, do you take Paypal?
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

batman1345 said:


> Hello pers184!! I am interesting for the bezel second line the first bezel!! for case 710 vostok amphibia! I am from Greece!! this foto...
> http://abload.de/img/dsc_04788bkv1.jpg
> please send me pm with element (ship, price etc...) thank you!! I wait!!





pers184 said:


> Hi! I can make such an order. In turn order. I work alone, a lot of orders.
> Smooth 11 €
> Colored 33 €
> To insert Seiko 22 €





Omegafanboy said:


> Hi pers184, I would like to get one of the smooth bezels, the black and the orange dive bezels. How can I do this and what are your prices?


see also above



StCane said:


> Hi pers184,
> These look fantastic. How much for the bezel on the bottom right plus shipping to the states?
> Also, do you take Paypal?
> Thanks


he does accept PP, though you need to wait until his PM box is clear so he can respond.

Pers, is there any word on pending orders? When you clear your PMs I will send you a msg


----------



## pers184




----------



## zeak

hi there. i sent you a pm as well. i have a black scuba dude with ministry case and am looking for a different bezel to accommodate a dagaz insert. i'm hoping for this type of look. pm me when you have a chance to arrange an order. thanks!


----------



## pers184

Several large orders sent before the holidays.










Available nothing left.
except for the members of the forum exclusive models from Ukraine, made with a margin. In stock.









6 Bezel
41 х 3 мм


----------



## gogmeister

Although pirs has long since sent my bezel,on the 15th,and I got tge tracking number and it has kept track till the point where it left Rissia,it's been days without a movement in tracking.It's beginning to worry and depress me.
Can an European help me with some experiences as to the time in which they got their shipments...
Thanks!

Sent from my GT-S6500D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yev

gogmeister said:


> Although pirs has long since sent my bezel,on the 15th,and I got tge tracking number and it has kept track till the point where it left Rissia,it's been days without a movement in tracking.It's beginning to worry and depress me.
> Can an European help me with some experiences as to the time in which they got their shipments...
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6500D using Tapatalk 2


My shipments via Russian Post registered mail from other vendors always get stuck for about a week after leaving Russia - it's normal.


----------



## Thunderdaddy

Pers-- what have you left for sale at this time?


----------



## batman1345

Pers184 you sent me the bezel?

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## pers184

After holiday .


----------



## pers184

Thunderdaddy said:


> Pers-- what have you left for sale at this time?


6 Bezel 41x3 mm 








34 €


----------



## pers184

Available there is a bit of smooth bezel and have 5 pieces left with a pattern, I can paint the label in any color.























































mage of Lenin made by the method of bas 
depth of 0.3-0.4 mm


----------



## batman1345

Pers you send me? 

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Neuron22

Do these fit Vostok Komandirskie...or only Amphibian model? Thanks.


----------



## pers184

batman1345 said:


> Pers you send me? Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Yes... You Trek nomber RA662740944RU


----------



## pers184

Available only 5 bezel


----------



## SteamJ

Wow, very nice Pers!


----------



## ObZerver

pers184 said:


> Available only 5 bezel


Хочу заказать один, если остались.
Жду инструкции на ЛС.

Sent from the dark side of the moon using radiowave transmission and a giant retranslator on Mars.


----------



## tgerno

pers184 said:


> Hi! I can make such an order. In turn order. I work alone, a lot of orders.
> Smooth 11 €
> Colored 33 €
> To insert Seiko 22 €


Will these fit the 120 case?


----------



## pers184

tgerno said:


> Will these fit the 120 case?


I do not have yet Case 120, the diameter of my bezel 41 mm. If anyone has such a casing should be removed sizes.


----------



## pers184

pers184 said:


> Available only 5 bezel


 In stock 4 pieces left .


----------



## gogmeister

Pers' bezel for my Scuba dude finally arrived, after almost a month in the post. The bezel looks great, but I have had trouble installing it, probably due to my clumsiness and misfortune. I seem to have botched up the instalation of the original spring/wire into the bezel the first time roound, and it couldn't snap on properly...Eech fuurther attempt made things worse. I started tampering with the wire, twisting it and bending it, but it doesn't seem to stick and click... Nothing else to do but order 5 new springs from zenitar. 
Unless someone has any tips? pers maybe? Is it a matter of luck, or are there tricks? 
Anyway, the first (and only) photo after the instalation- when I thought everything was working...


----------



## Karsten

gogmeister said:


> Pers' bezel for my Scuba dude finally arrived, after almost a month in the post. The bezel looks great, but I have had trouble installing it, probably due to my clumsiness and misfortune. I seem to have botched up the instalation of the original spring/wire into the bezel the first time roound, and it couldn't snap on properly...Eech fuurther attempt made things worse. I started tampering with the wire, twisting it and bending it, but it doesn't seem to stick and click... Nothing else to do but order 5 new springs from zenitar.
> Unless someone has any tips? pers maybe? Is it a matter of luck, or are there tricks?
> Anyway, the first (and only) photo after the instalation- when I thought everything was working...
> View attachment 1493065


Here is a "how to" thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/replacement-wire-spring-vostok-bezel-829582.html


----------



## gogmeister

Great, I'll study this! Thanks!!


----------



## yev

gogmeister said:


> Great, I'll study this! Thanks!!


I literally just finished a replacement wire for one of my Amphibians with that method, I recommend going that route instead of ordering the copper ones from Zenitar - my bezel on the new stainless steel wire is a lot more secure than it was on the original copper wire. Making the wire wasn't hard at all, but getting the corners to line up well enough within the bezel groove so that the bezel could snap on took some effort.

This is the exact wire I ordered: Malin Company 34 0200 014s Lockwire Spool 0 02 Dia 232 75 Ft | eBay


----------



## gogmeister

My mistakes seems to be that I tried to force ALL the parts of the wire into the groove, instead of just the 8 corners. That's why it got bent out of shape. Next time I'll try it the Murphy way. Too late for my own wires, I've already ordered them from zenitar. I hope they'll suffice this time around.


----------



## Toh

Received Pers' plain bezel last week... On my 100SE










Sent from my HTC Desire 600 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## pers184

All the matter in the corners of the spring. Little straightening can well put bezel. Before installing the need to be trained on the old clock.


----------



## pers184

3 left bezel Case 090,100,110.


----------



## pers184

pers184 said:


> 3 left bezel Case 090,100,110.












If tight set bezel, change the angles on a spring. 
I have all the Case Amphibian. All sit differently.


----------



## Krokrygg

Really nice work Pers! Hopefully I will place my first order in a not that distant future. But haven't you thought about setting up a store on Ebay or Etsy?


----------



## pers184

Krokrygg said:


> Really nice work Pers! Hopefully I will place my first order in a not that distant future. But haven't you thought about setting up a store on Ebay or Etsy?


The best the enemy of good !

Last bezel. Price 37 euros including shipping. Sending tomorrow morning or just after the 20th of June.


----------



## bustercat

Hello! I sent a PM but in case you missed it....

I want to order a smooth bezel and a seiko-insert bezel for a vostok 420
How do I proceed?


----------



## munichjoe

My bezels finally got here today. Thanks again Pers! Now I just need to decide which watch gets adorned with the black one.







:beer:

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## MirekArican

Do you have any bezels left?


----------



## batman1345

guys I dont put the bezel... ?? the wire 710 how is it? :S


----------



## pers184

[/QUOTE]



batman1345 said:


> guys I dont put the bezel... ?? the wire 710 how is it? :S


If tight set bezel, change the angles on a spring. 
I have all the Case Amphibian. All sit differently.


----------



## pers184

Photoshoot on vacation....


----------



## batman1345

pers184 said:


> Photoshoot on vacation....


what case is this?


----------



## pers184

batman1345 said:


> what case is this?


110 Case , Bezel 41 mm


----------



## pers184

I want to offer interesting insert into the bezel.

Outer diameter 38 mm, internal 31.5 mm. Thickness 0.8 mm.

My bezel on the photo handmade cavity to inserting is made of 0.6 mm, so inserting sticks it for me.

Figure 0.2 is formed with the deepening mm










































Figure 0.2 mm made ribbed 

































I can do an insert of stainless steel, aluminum. What you want.
































Price including shipping $ 25


----------



## zeak

gogmeister said:


> Pers' bezel for my Scuba dude finally arrived, after almost a month in the post. The bezel looks great, but I have had trouble installing it, probably due to my clumsiness and misfortune. I seem to have botched up the instalation of the original spring/wire into the bezel the first time roound, and it couldn't snap on properly...Eech fuurther attempt made things worse. I started tampering with the wire, twisting it and bending it, but it doesn't seem to stick and click... Nothing else to do but order 5 new springs from zenitar.
> Unless someone has any tips? pers maybe? Is it a matter of luck, or are there tricks?
> Anyway, the first (and only) photo after the instalation- when I thought everything was working...
> View attachment 1493065


Pers, I'm interested in this bezel/insert for an Amphibian Classic 100 style case. Do you have any? Thanks. (PM failed because the pic was "too big" for the message).

Or, if anybody knows of anything similar, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Kerovak

Hallo pers,

it's over 4 weeks I sended payment and also almost 5 day I send you personal PM, about my bezels. No response.

If you again run out of space, in your PM storage, please let me know.

Spasibo.


----------



## pers184

Kerovak said:


> Hallo pers,
> 
> it's over 4 weeks I sended payment and also almost 5 day I send you personal PM, about my bezels. No response.
> 
> If you again run out of space, in your PM storage, please let me know.
> 
> Spasibo.


Sorry, but I have not forgotten. a lot of messages to my email address, I do not have time to chat.


----------



## toolonginexile

Hello pers. I'm interested in a plain no insert bezel for my vostok amphibia in a 420 case. Are you still offering bezels? Please let me know Thanks


----------



## Kerovak

pers184 said:


> Sorry, but I have not forgotten. a lot of messages to my email address, I do not have time to chat.


Thank's for reply and PM.

So, I try to track and get this:
Почтовый идентификатор в неправильном формате.

Expected 13 characters, I got 14. Probably just typo problem.

You run out of quota again B-). Unable to PM you.

Thx.


----------



## toolonginexile

Pers. can you pm me regarding a new plain bezel for a 420 case thanks


----------



## pers184

Small photo session before sending orders.....
New stainless steel bezel for Soviet Amphibians

































































accept orders


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Stunning job!

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pers184

pers184 said:


> Small photo session before sending orders.....
> New stainless steel bezel for Soviet Amphibians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accept orders


----------



## kakefe

Dear Pers
i m interested in below bezel and want to give order.
i live in moscow. i can pay to your bank card( sberbank for example)can you please pm me how we will proceed.
thanks









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

Wow Pers! What great bezels and insert do you make! Two questions, could you please make an overview of the bezels and inserts you have? And could you please tell me where you got the Blue 100 Scuba Dude?


----------



## James Haury

.The plain bezel is nice it gives the watch more of an explorer look.


----------



## toolonginexile

pers. does this mean prior orders are being shipped? thanks great news if so


----------



## pers184

Hi I work alone. Orders are shipped 1 day a week.
If your order is not ready, then it goes to the next sending.


----------



## 340pd

Hello pers184,

I would like to order a few of your bezels to fit Seiko inserts for both 710 and 090 Vostok Cases. How do I place an order with you?

Cheers


----------



## Dr Watchmaker

​


----------



## Dr Watchmaker

​


----------



## pers184

This is Old School ... Something new need ...


----------



## pers184

As always, photo orders before shipping...


----------



## Dr Watchmaker

pers184 said:


> This is Old School ... Something new need ...


Right... Flat stuff is the old school.

3D is the trend...





​


----------



## pers184

Your insert a flat pattern ... it's not 3D !
Here is a 3D texture...


----------



## JonS1967

Dr Watchmaker said:


> Right... Flat stuff is the old school.
> 
> 3D is the trend...
> View attachment 1620647​


Whether new school or old school, I agree with Dr Watchmaker. IMHO the beveled or domed (let's call them contoured) bezels are more consistent with the originals and add more visual interest and elegance to the watch; especially when coupled with the domed crystal. Look how much visual appeal is added to these watches with contoured bezels.





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yev

Too bad Dr Watchmaker's bezels are complete ripoffs of Rolex bezels, you could have at least copied Vostok's original bezel designs. It's really quite shameless. I'll stick with pers, at least he has a lot of interesting different designs as well as bezels that are true to the originals.


----------



## JonS1967

I didn't realize those bezels have already been made for our beloved Amphibias. I thought they were Rolex (or other) bezels being used as an example to show Pers some other possibilities for his bezels. Regardless, I like them. I'd really like one that matched the unobtainable black Vostok bezel. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Dang, now you have me wanting to spend money on my Steve Zissou Amphibia! Torn between the brushed and plain looking with ♦ - 15 - 30 - 45 markings or the BLACK with 10 20 30, etc...


----------



## Dr Watchmaker

Edited by moderator


----------



## sriracha

^ do you work with pers? 
If not, you could prob start your own thread you know. Just sayin'.


----------



## Dr Watchmaker

sorry guys, sure, you are right. I am probably not allowed to post here.


----------



## tribe125

Dr Watchmaker said:


> ^ are you a moderator here?


No, but I am. Your commercial signature has gone too - only sponsors can have those.

*Moderator*


----------



## sriracha

Deleted as Tribe125 took care of this.


----------



## Kerovak

Pers, perfect work. Thank you for bezels. I put pictures in this message.


----------



## JonS1967

yev said:


> Too bad Dr Watchmaker's bezels are complete ripoffs of Rolex bezels, you could have at least copied Vostok's original bezel designs. It's really quite shameless. I'll stick with pers, at least he has a lot of interesting different designs as well as bezels that are true to the originals.


Don't get me wrong. I love the ideas (and quality execution) of Pers' bezels. But I also like a more contoured bezel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pers184




----------



## toolonginexile

In this post i put up some poor quality shots of the new plain replacement bezel i received from seller MATTFOR on ebay UK:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/show-your-amphibias-491664-185.html

Here are two more:


----------



## MattBrace

Glad you like your bezel, looks good, 
Regards Matt (aka Mattfor)


----------



## Neuron22

For the bezel makers/designers (*MattBrace, pers184, DrWatchmaker, etc*) do any of your bezel's fit Vostok Komandirskie cases?

I am still looking for an Amphibian and plan to upgrade to a shiny new bezel once I have it...but in the meantime would like to upgrade some of my old Komandirskie bezels. Thanks!


----------



## Dr Watchmaker

Neuron22 said:


> For the bezel makers/designers (*MattBrace, pers184, DrWatchmaker, etc*) do any of your bezel's fit Vostok Komandirskie cases?
> 
> I am still looking for an Amphibian and plan to upgrade to a shiny new bezel once I have it...but in the meantime would like to upgrade some of my old Komandirskie bezels. Thanks!


We are going to produce some soon.


----------



## MattBrace

Hi Vitaly, all the bezels I produce including the smooth one will fit Komandirskie cases. PM me if you need anything.

Regards Matt


----------



## pers184

Smooth bezel is our main horse....



















interesting order to send..


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Awesome job Peers, I've been following your work and everytime I convince myself more about getting some for my Tonneaus

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

Interesting colors, but great work! Ill try to post pics of my bezels (from pers) when I get home. 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppo458

pers184 said:


> I want to offer interesting insert into the bezel.
> 
> Outer diameter 38 mm, internal 31.5 mm. Thickness 0.8 mm.
> 
> My bezel on the photo handmade cavity to inserting is made of 0.6 mm, so inserting sticks it for me.
> 
> Figure 0.2 is formed with the deepening mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figure 0.2 mm made ribbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do an insert of stainless steel, aluminum. What you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price including shipping $ 25


Just to make sure I truly understand correctly. a) Your inserts can fit a SEIKO SKX bezel. b) By any chance, do your bezels themselves fit the SKX.....


----------



## dutchassasin

pers184 said:


> Smooth bezel is our main horse....
> 
> interesting order to send..


Can somebody tell what the bezel on the left is called and if it will fit a 960 case? Before i send Pers and order i need to know what to order


----------



## flying.fish

pers184 said:


> Smooth bezel is our main horse....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting order to send..


It's rocking roll man!


----------



## starman69

I would like to buy a smooth bezel and 'Pepsi' bezel 
Who do I contact ? (pers184 ?)And how much is cost ?
Paypal is accepting ?


----------



## antilucem

Contact pers184 by PM and tell him what you want (using pictures from thread if needed). Ask for quote and his email for Paypal payment. When you pay make sure you use 'Pay for goods and service' to get Paypal Purchase Protection. Don't use 'send money to a friends or family.' Be patient because he is a one man band and you are ordering hand-made custom parts.

Hope this helps


----------



## antilucem

When your custom bezel is ready Pers will ship it out (his price includes postage) and send you a tracking number that you can use here: Russian Post. Track and trace postal item
You can enter your email address and they will contact you as your package moves through the system. I just got a notification today.
Dear client,Your delivery with number RA662949919RU changed its status to Processing on 29.09.2014 16:32:00. ZIP code of operation:443962. You can see the full operation summary at our website.
Best regards,
RussianPost administration

Regards


----------



## Dr Watchmaker

yev said:


> Too bad Dr Watchmaker's bezels are complete ripoffs of Rolex bezels...


Find ten differences:













taken from http://ndtradingcorp.com/

I would apologize in such a case...


----------



## antilucem

If you wonder why your beautiful bezel takes a bit longer to arrive than you would like, note that pers posted mine promptly on 25 September ,in Togliatti, and it has just been cleared by customs in Moscow on the evening of 3 October. So, it is not even on a flight overseas yet - over a week later.
I expect the same delays to happen after it arrives in Manila en route to Cebu.

Dear client,
Your delivery with number RA662949919RU changed its status to Customs clearance completed on 03.10.2014 18:26:00. ZIP code of operation: 104002. You can see the full operation summary at our website.
Best regards,
RussianPost administration


----------



## pers184

I, at the request the working people can also make a Rolex ...

















Even asked to make a wooden box...

















I have available Amphibian 100 with stainless steel bezel, can be given in good hands...(selling)..New in 2014, purchased in October.


----------



## pers184

Looking to the nearest shops found one, amphibians with gray sectors. Have already sent in good hands ...


----------



## jose-CostaRica

What's his/her name?? so beautiful!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## pers184

Sonya


----------



## Capital

Just wanted to say thanks to Pers184. I've received two of your bezels and they're both excellent. Here's my 110, I have another on a 420 but that bezel insert hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Chascomm

Given the amount of actual business being transacted via this thread, I feel that it has moved beyond the realms of information and discussion that is appropriate for this forum. As moderator I am requesting that that sales of watch components be conducted through posts on the Sales forum.

Apologies to those who have been enjoying this thread. Perhaps a new thread could be started for members to share their Vostok modifications without discussing business.


----------

